# Sept. 7, what could it be???



## LuMach72 (Sep 26, 2004)

Apologies if this is a repost, but I found this article to be pretty interesting?

http://management.silicon.com/itdirector/0,39024673,39151809,00.htm

any speculations? Maybe OSX for PC? I can't really think of anything else that would be so groundbreaking or critical to the company's future as stated in the article.. certainly not just another iPod or phone?


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Revelation of intel mac plans?


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

I can't see another IPod... With the Shuffle, Mini and tradition iPod they have their market pretty much covered... however I could imagine a new iPod Photo with a built in 2-3MP camera.

iTunes Phone... possibly

New powerbooks... possibly. My guess is that new powerbooks will have swivel screens so they can work as Tablets. Anyone seen the new IBM Thinkpads... they do this and it is pretty cool. The would be a very useful feature for Artists and creative types.

Media center... Something that plugs into the TV and becomes a digital hub in the home.


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

with the apple paris expo just weeks away (sept 20th), i think this september 7th announcement is going to focus on the ipod and any other desktop/portable mac would be announced durings steves keynote in paris.

the motorola itunes phone is probably the worst kept secret but there may be something else to go along with it at the sept 7th event perhaps they make the leap to video on the ipod.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's this, then: an Apple Vacuum.


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

The apple apple.

An apple shaped computer powered by biomass. The next inevitable step in eco friendly technology.


----------



## Clockwork (Feb 24, 2002)

"Record company executives have said recently that Apple has been seeking licenses to distribute a wide variety of music videos through the iTunes music store, and that the computer company has told them of plans to unveil an iPod that plays video."

I was reading this on many different sites. Experts think this is what it will be.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I agree with depmode101 that any Mac related news will likely happen in Paris. I hope there is something other than the iTunes phone unveiled next week.

My guess - IF Apple has been able to secure video content via ITMS, then all sorts of possibilities open up:

1) 5th generation iPod - video would only make sense if you could attach it to your TV and if content is available via ITMS; audio recording capability to further support podcasting
2) Airport Express A/V
3) Remote control - which could also be the iPod itself
4) iTunes 5.0 - to add phone support, video purchase capability and maybe even more countries added

Again, to me, the crucial factor is whether SJ has been able to successfully license video content.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

It's obviously iTunes/iPod related and has nothing to do with the Intel switch as the invitation hints. It's likely one or more of the following:

- new iPod
- new Motorola iTunes phone
- a chance to brrag about how many ITMS songs have been sold


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

It will be something either nobody has speculated on, something everybody is speculated on, or something resembling something else that somebody speculated on somewhere in a forum.

Clear enough? Good lord, please don't wet your sheets waiting for Wednesday morning.

Whatever it is, you won't be able to order it for at least a month. By the time you can, it will be back ordered for another month. Once you do get it, you'll realize it wasn't as great as everybody thought it would be. Then you'll be jonesing for your next 'Apple' hit.


----------



## fuzzius_navus (Aug 4, 2005)

my guess - It will have an Apple logo and will include free shipping for orders over $75!!!!!  

I'm soooo good.


----------



## fuzzius_navus (Aug 4, 2005)

The following link is another article.

http://hardware.silicon.com/desktops/0,39024645,39151887,00.htm

The article speculates on the potential of Apple as a global media company, and seems to be suggesting the potential for Apple to develop their mini or something like it into a media entertainment centre.

Something PC tried to do a few years back with the BookPC - selling as a multimedia machine capable of handling all your audio and video needs - internet radio, DVDs, photos etc (stemming greatly from Mac inspiration). The book PC and other systems fell quite short, never maintaining the capacity to achieve what the multimedia system implied.

The article suggest Apple needs to make this successful in order to maintain enough of a 'cushion' in order to support itself during the transition to the MacIntel - expecting a shortfall in computer sales while Mac users wait for the release of the new chipsets.

It's an intriguing thought, also digressing on the need for the MacIntel switch, calling the G5 a failure because of high heat that made it too difficult to engineer it for their portable line which is a major proponent of Mac.


Admittedly, none of this is that much of a surprise or great insight, but is a pretty good collection leading and explaining the reasoning behind certain transitions (that I at least was not aware of).

Personally, I'm looking forward to eventually being able to watch feature films online from my 17" PB...  Not revolutionary by any means, but sure as heck is nice.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

LuMach72 said:


> any speculations?


No speculation. Everyone "knows" it's the iTunes phone from Motorola.


> Maybe OSX for PC?


Not a chance.


> I can't really think of anything else that would be so groundbreaking or critical to the company's future as stated in the article..


Who says the article is correct?


> certainly not just another iPod or phone?


Why not?


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

guytoronto said:


> It will be something either nobody has speculated on, something everybody is speculated on, or something resembling something else that somebody speculated on somewhere in a forum.
> 
> Clear enough? Good lord, please don't wet your sheets waiting for Wednesday morning.
> 
> Whatever it is, you won't be able to order it for at least a month. By the time you can, it will be back ordered for another month. Once you do get it, you'll realize it wasn't as great as everybody thought it would be. Then you'll be jonesing for your next 'Apple' hit.


LMAO


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

I think it's more than just the phone. There wre some rumours that Apple was considering or even investigating the potential of offering there own wireless servces. Now that would be cool!


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

Maybe a Virtual Steve?

we all need that


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

the 12" powerbook will be replaced by a 13.2" model widescreen.

'above info unconfirmed, total speculation'


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

The two most significant events in the world of personal electronics at present are:

1) The emergence of serious music phones: Nokia + MS; Sony Ericsson 'Walkman'

2) The PSP as a portable media centre (with RJ45)

It will be interesting to see if Apple can leapfrog that bunch. We shall see (  )


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

"1000 songs in your pocket changed everything. Here we go again"

After feeding this into the Translator widget (settings on Applespeak) ... the results are something like this:

"500 dollars out of your pocket. Again this year"


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Derrick said:


> "1000 songs in your pocket changed everything. Here we go again"
> 
> After feeding this into the Translator widget (settings on Applespeak) ... the results are something like this:
> 
> "500 dollars out of your pocket. Again this year"


Now that is funny! No, Sad! No, True! No, funny, true......


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

CNET has leaked the images of the new iPod Shuffle... or maybe it's just a mistake. (second item on page)

See this page!


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Fink-Nottle said:


> CNET has leaked the images of the new iPod Shuffle... or maybe it's just a mistake. (second item on page)
> 
> See this page!


...I don't see it. Where???


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Fink-Nottle said:


> CNET has leaked the images of the new iPod Shuffle... or maybe it's just a mistake. (second item on page)
> 
> See this page!


yeah i dont see any pic on that page either. second item on that list is a sony network walkman  indeed


----------



## Denjira (Jan 23, 2005)

I believe it was a joke?
Alot of speculation of what will be introduced, most popular ones are Updated ipod minis (or ipod nano?) and iTunes phone. Phone carriers for the phones were confirmed not long ago and Motorola is planning it's own conference a few days after that..

Apple has sent out invitations to a "Special Music Event" to be held at 10:00AM in the Moscone Center West in San Fransisco on September 7th..

Why wait till tomorrow?

New Products:
- Cingular will announce an iTunes compatible phone - the "Rocker"
- New 2GB ipod called the "Nano" - it will sport a color screen and will be much smaller and thinner than a mini. Price = $199

No video ipod.. You heard it here SECOND.
*from Kevin Rose


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

This is obviously a repost but : http://www.nytimes.com/video/html/2...dwidth/windowsmedia/20050629_GUEST_VIDEO.html The NEW iPod!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

I think it will be nothing ... Steve jobs has cancelled the keynote, and in fact there won't be any keynote in Paris now. I think he's just bitter that all of the momentum for this is totally gone with all the speculation, and in fact most news online has already stated that Apple has announced the iTunes phone with Motorola -- hardly a big surprise, they are only 6 months late in getting it to market!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

mguertin said:


> I think it will be nothing ...


Then why would they still have a press briefing?


> hardly a big surprise, they are only 6 months late in getting it to market!


To be exact, they are more than a year late. We talked to Motorola on my show about this a year ago July.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I see many who are assuming that there will be no updates to the existing Mac lineups since there is now no keynote in Paris (typically people on other less enlightened forums ) ... I don't see the reasoning in this at all ... keynotes are typically reserved for new products ... not speedbumps. I am sure any Mac updates will simply be announced via updates to the website.

I think Apple simply wants to focus as much attention as possible on the iPod ... to prevent revenue from slipping too much during the Intel transition ... and to keep iPod as the 'must have' item for Christmas (again).


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

So, what time tomorrow? And what live source?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> Then why would they still have a press briefing?
> 
> To be exact, they are more than a year late. We talked to Motorola on my show about this a year ago July.


Well, they still have to officially announce the phones (if that is what is going down). It honestly sounds to me like Steve just got pissed because they lost the edge on the big "secret" announcement they were going to make. Without a keynote or Jobs there I don't think it will be anything major going on though.

Who knows, maybe it's all a big play, they have done things like this before just to keep the press on it's toes.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Moscool said:


> So, what time tomorrow? And what live source?


10am Pacific, I believe. No live source.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

mguertin said:


> It honestly sounds to me like Steve just got pissed because they lost the edge on the big "secret" announcement they were going to make.


That's not what happened at all. Whatever Apple had to announce at the Expo wasn't ready in time.


> Without a keynote or Jobs there I don't think it will be anything major going on though.


Perhaps not from Apple but there will be dozens of other vendors there making various announcements of varying levels of importance. We are going to go and cover the Expo precisely for those announcements.


> Who knows, maybe it's all a big play, they have done things like this before just to keep the press on it's toes.


They have? When?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> That's not what happened at all. Whatever Apple had to announce at the Expo wasn't ready in time.


Is this speculation or do you know something that we don't? 



ShawnKing said:


> Perhaps not from Apple but there will be dozens of other vendors there making various announcements of varying levels of importance. We are going to go and cover the Expo precisely for those announcements.
> 
> They have? When?


I don't remember an exact example for you, but they have often played down some big stuff (like the Intel switch announcement which came out of the blue).


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

mguertin said:


> Is this speculation or do you know something that we don't?


No offense meant but I often know more than some of you might. It's my job, after all. 


> I don't remember an exact example for you, but they have often played down some big stuff (like the Intel switch announcement which came out of the blue).


Wha....? I'm not sure how you can describe the Intel Switch announcement as being "played down." They did it in front of the media and several thousand developers.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Here's an off the wall thought ... what if the rumored iPod video simply means EXISTING iPod models can be video capable via a software update.

Why?

1) Existing full-size iPods already have the capability to connect to a TV
2) Easier to keep something like this under wraps ... as compared to a new model with a different form factor.
3) Gives more of a reason as to why the iPod and iPod photo lines were merged
4) I remember hearing something about hidden capabilities in the 4th gen iPods ... maybe this is what was meant.

This might explain why no one seems to know much about this 'product' ... even though most agree that it will be offerred soon.

Of course, this is all speculation on my part  ... we will know soon enough.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Derrick said:


> Here's an off the wall thought ... what if the rumored iPod video simply means EXISTING iPod models can be video capable via a software update.


Believe me, they are not. They don't have the internal circuitry necessary.


> This might explain why no one seems to know much about this 'product' ... even though most agree that it will be offerred soon.


No - most *hope* it will be offered soon. But there's really not much of a market for a video iPod.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

> They don't have the internal circuitry necessary


And what 'circuitry' would that be LOL?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

mguertin said:


> And what 'circuitry' would that be LOL?


Circuitry capable of delivering video.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

> Circuitry capable of delivering video.


LOL, ok /me walks away from this one.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Shawn:

Thanks for the clarification ... the dream was nice while it lasted 

BTW - Trash Talk rocks !!!!


----------



## beagleyguy (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm pretty excited about whatever Apple will show off tomorrow. (unless it's the Motorola iTunes phone)

But seriously, everyone should be able to speculate on what they think it might be.
I'm interested to see what people can imagine- don't just say that it's not going to materialize.

Also, Shawnking, if you're so sure about what the surprise is going to be, you're not even supposed to tell us- let alone give us hints.

Anyways, looking forward to the news.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

mguertin said:


> LOL, ok /me walks away from this one.


Why?


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Derrick said:


> Thanks for the clarification ... the dream was nice while it lasted


LOL


> BTW - Trash Talk rocks !!!!


Thanks! We do our best.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

beagleyguy said:


> But seriously, everyone should be able to speculate on what they think it might be.


Of course they should. No one said they shouldn't.


> I'm interested to see what people can imagine- don't just say that it's not going to materialize.


LOL What people can imagine and the truth are suually completely opposite. 


> Also, Shawnking, if you're so sure about what the surprise is going to be, you're not even supposed to tell us- let alone give us hints.


Huh? Why not?


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> Why?


How can I put this in a nice way ... 

Why? Because I think you're blowing it all out your arse! LOL ... no offense meant btw, everyone is entitled to their own opinions! 

P.S. I know all about your show, etc etc... I've listened to it before. Not trying to start a flame war or anything ...


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

mguertin said:


> Because I think you're blowing it all out your arse!


Fair enough but, what makes you say that? I suppose it's OK to say I'm talking out my ass but at least back up your claim.


> Not trying to start a flame war or anything ...


And yet, you tell someone they are talking out of their ass....that's usually the beginning of one......


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

How do you know it doesn't have the "ciruitry"? The specs for the chip show video decoding as it's capabilities... what makes you so sure it's not capable of it?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

I just found something interesting when looking at the PortalPlayer processor:

2nd gen iPod mini - PortalPlayer PP5022 - which can handle MPEG4 video
4th gen iPod / 1st gen iPod mini - PortalPlayer PP5020 - doesn't appear to handle video (as mentioned by Shawn earlier)

http://www.portalplayer.com/products/documents/5022_Brief_Mar05.pdf

What is interesting to me is that Apple is already using a video capable processor ... maybe all they would have to do is use the 5022 chip in the current full-size iPod form factor.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

kloan said:


> How do you know it doesn't have the "ciruitry"?


People I know in the industry have torn many iPods apart and investigated the guts of them.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

looks like some of us have been misinformed...

specs for the current chip used in the ipod photo:
http://www.portalplayer.com/products/documents/5020_Brief_0108_Public.pdf

it states support for jpeg and mjepg.. but not mpeg4..


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

The iPhone is rumored to have a screen, keypad, memory card, camera, bluetooth ... it is unclear at this time whether you can make calls ...  

I couldn't resist.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Derrick said:


> The iPhone is rumored to have a screen, keypad, memory card, camera, bluetooth ... it is unclear at this time whether you can make calls ...
> 
> I couldn't resist.


Oh sure, you'll be able to make calls alright. You'll also be able to set it to dial up your stored phone numbers randomly, at any time of day or night, and have it play your iTunes tracks at random to all your friends. Imagine the mirth!


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

CNN, this morning stated it was going to be an iPod Phone and it was going to be called iRock or Rock or something like that.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

Well if this is true, it's hardly a revolution... When you think that any Nokia can take a 1Gig card and use it to store MP3s...


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

What time are they suppose to release the info on apple.com?


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

Usually they update the website at the end of an event ... so I am guesssing that will happen at approx 2:30 PM Eastern.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Hmmm.....I did a google search on pics and it looks like ass.


----------



## Derrick (Dec 22, 2004)

ILounge is blogging the event:

http://www.ilounge.com/


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

da_jonesy said:


> CNN, this morning stated it was going to be an iPod Phone and it was going to be called iRock or Rock or something like that.


Probbaly "the Rokr" or some variation thereof.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Moscool said:


> Well if this is true, it's hardly a revolution...


Well, I hope no one is expecting a "revolution". After all , that's just marketing hype.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Applelover said:


> What time are they suppose to release the info on apple.com?


Apple will make the announcements at 10am PT. News will start appearing shortly after that.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Maybe Apple and Microsoft will merge together! Lolz


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Applelover said:


> Maybe Apple and Microsoft will merge together! Lolz


And you call yourself Applelover? for shame.


----------



## Moscool (Jun 8, 2003)

iLounge really busy, keeps keeling over. I'll go to the ehMac chat room, see if we can chew the fat there...


----------



## ColBalt (May 16, 2005)

Apple Store website is being updated.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Live from SF: Apple and Motorola’s iTunes phone announcement
Posted Sep 7, 2005, 1:00 PM ET by Peter Rojas
Related entries: Cellphones, Portable Audio
The wait is (almost) over: Apple and Motorola are finally unveiling the first iTunes phone today. Engadget bestest buddy Paul Boutin is there, and just like at WWDC he will be live-blogging the event for us. Stay tuned — we should be underway shortly:

1:00pm - The lights are going down. Al Gore is reportedly sitting in the front row. Steve is on stage.
1:01pm - “Apple is leading the digital music revolution, but to us, at it’s core, it’s all about the music.” Steve introduces “16 time grammy award winner, the incomparable Yo Yo Ma” in the audience. “He’s mad at me now, probably.”
1:02pm - “let’s start today, i’d love to give you an update on itunes…” over half a billion songs sold. 1.8 million songs a day. “iTunes has an 80% market share here in the US.” 85% of global music market.
1:04pm - “Let me give you an update on podcasts.” 7 million subscriptiosn to podcats. 15,000 podcasts in directory. 21 languages including Finnish, Serbian, and Thai. House Democrats and Senate Republicans are among podcasters. Top 9: iTunes new music tuesday, al franken, adam curry… 2 million songs now in itunes library
1:06pm - “This next statistic we’ve never shared with anyone before: we have just crossed 10 million accounts on itunes”. Average account has purchased 60 songs(mathematically that’s just # sold / # accts). “iTunes may be the second largest internet store behind only Amazon.” New exclusive content: Harry Potter. All 6 audio books only on iTunes.

1:07pm - New Harry Potter iPod - has the crest engraved on the back.
1:08pm - 1-click purchase of entire Harry Potter collection. Other exclusive: Madonna. All 15 albums available by album and by song. Steve is calling Madonna on iChat AV.
1:09pm - Madonna to Steve: “I got tired of not being able to download my own music.” Steve: “Do you have an ipod?” Madonna: “of course I do! that’s so dumb! Every time I get one a new one comes out the next week.”
1:11pm - iTunes 5! Pretty much same display, but cleaned up. Can organize folders of playlists.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Do you think that the itunes phone could be ordered off the Apple.com website? If not then through Cingular's?


----------



## beagleyguy (Nov 9, 2004)

As it turns out, it's a new iPod.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh...I thought it was a typo and you were really called "Apple Leftover"

...is that still funny several postings and a year later?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

We need to have a big red flag on items that are brought back from the dead.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

the dead still lives...... 

fer real thou...


----------



## beagleyguy (Nov 9, 2004)

It's smaller than the iPod mini! Wow!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Dead thread walking...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

God I had these old threads. I wish there was threads older than 30 days would get auto-locked.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

guytoronto said:


> God I had these old threads. I wish there was threads older than 30 days would get auto-locked.


Me too GT, but it is always easy to find who is to blame by the posting date.

The culprit is known to us all.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

SINC said:


> Me too GT, but it is always easy to find who is to blame by the posting date.
> 
> The culprit is known to us all.


Post #68?

Who knew beageyguy?


----------



## gozer (Jan 15, 2002)




----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

HowEver said:


> Post #68?
> 
> Who knew beageyguy?


Bingo!


----------



## beagleyguy (Nov 9, 2004)

What? What are you all talking about? Why is this old thread still going? The iPod nano is old news now.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

beagleyguy said:


> What? What are you all talking about? Why is this old thread still going? The iPod nano is old news now.


Because *you *bumped it, perhaps, on Jul 30th, 2006, 06:30 PM:



beagleyguy said:


> As it turns out, it's a new iPod.


The post preceding your post #68 was, not surprisingly, #67, and it is dated: Sep 7th, 2005, 01:48 PM

/spelling this out


----------



## beagleyguy (Nov 9, 2004)

Quit livin' in the past, man. Simplify.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow.

You're yanking our chain, right?


----------



## beagleyguy (Nov 9, 2004)

Not really into the bondage scene, Mr./Ms. However. Sorry.


----------

